# Some Eastern U.S. Monsters!!



## sILlogger (Feb 10, 2009)

some red spruce





a dandy white oak








and this is where it really gets amazing....this is a white oak...at 16' from the felling cut it was 13' in diameter....at 31' up it was still 10' in diameter....it might have have the height of a fir, but either way that is a darn big tree!


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 11, 2009)

Oak's !?!?
huge indeed ,,,,,,
Would be nice to see some timber half that size here in Sweden


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 11, 2009)

good lord. an oak that size?? imagine the immense weight!

i wonder how old that biggest oak was :jawdrop:


----------



## FIRESMOKE (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW!! I would love to see an Oak that size today let alone have the chance at logging it. Just think of how hard these guys must of worked to get that timber in th eearly 1900's. Even with todays modern equipment it would be a challenge.Those were real men!


----------



## Ekka (Feb 11, 2009)

Big oak alright, those men are like ants standing on it.

I wonder if there's any big ones left though, so we can climb it and give some-one a black eye.


----------



## HolmenTree (Feb 11, 2009)

My inlaws are presently vacationing in New Zealand and they saw old Norfolk Island pine stumps big enough to have a barn dance on. I will post some pics when they get back.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 11, 2009)

I've seen some big red oak up behind my house about 6' in diameter, don' have the trunk length on 'em though.


----------



## polexie (Feb 11, 2009)

Those are great pics, those oaks rule!! Like a wet dream to get them down. But you know what they say about dreams.

Lex


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 11, 2009)

Just another reason, West by god Virginia is my favorite state in our Nation. I love the oldschool pictures. Thanks for posting this. To bad we dont' see trees like this anymore in WV.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 11, 2009)

A guy told me that there is some old growth timber in WV i think. Big poplars...

But i had no idea that white oak got that big. I would NOT want to be near that thing cut up if the wind gusted, It,ed bust and send you clear to the foot hills!!

i printed thoes pics. Im going to show them to my boss & co-workers.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 11, 2009)

056 kid said:


> A guy told me that there is some old growth timber in WV i think. Big poplars...
> 
> But i had no idea that white oak got that big. I would NOT want to be near that thing cut up if the wind gusted, It,ed bust and send you clear to the foot hills!!



ahh...its all in how you cut it! i've heard of huge old growth poplar 9'+dbh and close to 200' tall! that would be a blast!!


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 11, 2009)

When all you got is a cross cut and an ax..


You are dog tired and you have about 5 inches of wood left in that monster and comes a big gust to push that sail and PAOWWWWW. mabe you could bilt the tree together and het your wood just right and then un do the rig and... 

Of course it be a blast with a Big mac witha nice 60" bar


Some 200 foot poplar! You know your good if you could save one of thoes babys out!!


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 11, 2009)

056 kid said:


> When all you got is a cross cut and an ax..
> 
> 
> You are dog tired and you have about 5 inches of wood left in that monster and comes a big gust to push that sail and PAOWWWWW. mabe you could bilt the tree together and het your wood just right and then un do the rig and...
> ...



ooo...i thought u were talking about splitting them while using a chainsaw.....a crosscut would be a whole different story!!


----------



## tree md (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't see the pic. You could go to photobucket.com, get a free account and post pics as large as you want as they wouldn't be hosted here. That's what I do. It's pretty easy. Anyway, I'd like to see the pic.

I have seen stands of huge old growth oaks in the rougher parts of the White Mountains in NH. Also seen some stands of huge old growth oaks in the Blue Ridge Mountains in GA; where logging has not been practical. Nothing as big as the behemoth in the last pic but I have seen a few approaching the size of the White Oak in the first pic.

I have some old pics of massive American Chestnut trees and train car loads of massive Chestnut logs on another computer. Whish I had them on this one so I could post them for you guys.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 11, 2009)

tree md said:


> Can't see the pic. You could go to photobucket.com, get a free account and post pics as large as you want as they wouldn't be hosted here. That's what I do. It's pretty easy. Anyway, I'd like to see the pic.
> 
> I have seen stands of huge old growth oaks in the rougher parts of the White Mountains in NH. Also seen some stands of huge old growth oaks in the Blue Ridge Mountains in GA; where logging has not been practical. Nothing as big as the behemoth in the last pic but I have seen a few approaching the size of the White Oak in the first pic.
> 
> I have some old pics of massive American Chestnut trees and train car loads of massive Chestnut logs on another computer. Whish I had them on this one so I could post them for you guys.



these photos are from photobucket...i posted them as img links....they should so up.


----------



## tree md (Feb 11, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> these photos are from photobucket...i posted them as img links....they should so up.



Yeah, Holemantrees was trying to post a pic in the post before mine. I guess he deleted it cause the pic was going to an invalid link. I can see your pics just fine.


----------



## spankrz (Feb 11, 2009)

those guys got some serious kahunas takin down them oaks with the equipment they had.... some big o serious kahunas....


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 12, 2009)

Joyce Kilmer memorial forest in western NC ,huge Poplars. While I was there there were two guys from Chicago who had came down just to climb them.I would say 7-8 dbh around 175- 200feet tall. It's worth seeing. http://www.main.nc.us/graham/hiking/joycekil.html


----------



## LAH (Feb 12, 2009)

Nicholas county is just up the road from me. Looks nothing like that today.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 12, 2009)

*West Coast perspective*

Well, they are big but that oak was easy cutting.

Ahhemmm.

==========

I've read of big timber scattered all over the East Coast back in the day.

Impressive.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 12, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> Well, they are big but that oak was easy cutting.
> 
> Ahhemmm.
> 
> ...



easy cutting huh?....other than the fact that it is oak!! must be because of the flat ground.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 13, 2009)

*Trying for some humor*

*"easy cutting huh?....other than the fact that it is oak!! must be because of the flat ground."*

Hey, I didn't have to cut it.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 13, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> *"easy cutting huh?....other than the fact that it is oak!! must be because of the flat ground."*
> 
> Hey, I didn't have to cut it.



i was just messing with you.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are huge white oak. Would make nice shingles for your roof.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 13, 2009)

*Shingles?*

They made shingles out of oak?

In this state it was cedar westside and larch eastside for shingles.

=============

I could be getting played by Mr Ellison.

Somebody tell me that amount of pain, splitting oak, wasn't required to keep your head dry.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 13, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Just another reason, West by god Virginia is my favorite state in our Nation. I love the oldschool pictures. Thanks for posting this. To bad we dont' see trees like this anymore in WV.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 13, 2009)

*You need to get out more*

*"Just another reason, West by god Virginia is my favorite state in our Nation."*

Go to a place where nature dominates.
It ain't West Virginia.
It ain't Oregon.

Alaska cannot be beat as far as the US goes.

Trivia; they still have big trees.

Size matters and they have quality too.


----------



## slowp (Feb 13, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> *"Just another reason, West by god Virginia is my favorite state in our Nation."*
> 
> Go to a place where nature dominates.
> It ain't West Virginia.
> ...




That's cuz those West Virginians pulled up their stakes and moved to this valley and started swarping.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 13, 2009)

true. I,m just about a century late!


----------



## 1I'dJak (Feb 13, 2009)

ain't no and weren't no oak in alaska...I've seen some big ass west coast trees, but I sure would've liked to see the old growth east coast hardwood groves back in the day....I love those big 'ol spreads....so gnarly and gothic... alot different then the coniferous groves here....some of my fambly came from west virginia...must've been quite the ordeal sawing one of those big bastids....I imagine alot harder than a big ol cedar twice its size!


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 13, 2009)

*Big old east coast hardwoods*

*"I've seen some big ass west coast trees, but I sure would've liked to see the old growth east coast hardwood groves back in the day...."*

Down south there are a lot of Pine Forests that the older locals say used to be hardwood forests. We have converted those largely to Loblolly and Longleaf for their commercial benefits. The benefit that the hardwoods provided was they held up better to hurricane winds.

They commonly remarked on the size of the old hardwoods.


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, nice pics, I cant imagine cutting those trees by hand, like they did back then


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 14, 2009)

1I'dJak said:


> ain't no and weren't no oak in alaska...I've seen some big ass west coast trees, but I sure would've liked to see the old growth east coast hardwood groves back in the day....I love those big 'ol spreads....so gnarly and gothic... alot different then the coniferous groves here....some of my fambly came from west virginia...must've been quite the ordeal sawing one of those big bastids....I imagine alot harder than a big ol cedar twice its size!



white oak will take the edge off a chain pretty quick


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 14, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> They made shingles out of oak?
> 
> In this state it was cedar westside and larch eastside for shingles.
> 
> ...



White oak used to be used a lot for shingles. It is rot resistant and will split nice, not near as easy as WRC though. Like the cedar it needs to be 3'+ to make good shakes.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 14, 2009)

1I'dJak said:


> ain't no and weren't no oak in alaska...I've seen some big ass west coast trees, but I sure would've liked to see the old growth east coast hardwood groves back in the day....I love those big 'ol spreads....so gnarly and gothic... alot different then the coniferous groves here....some of my fambly came from west virginia...must've been quite the ordeal sawing one of those big bastids....I imagine alot harder than a big ol cedar twice its size!



Appreciate it, west coaster


----------

